# اقوى عشر كائنات حية فى العالم مقارنة بوزن الجسم



## jesus christ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*10- Grizzly Bear الدب الرمادى







هو اقوى حيوان جبلى يقدر يشيل 80 فى المية من وزنه الذى يصل الى 680 كيلو جرام اى انه يستطيع حمل 544 كيلو جرام

9- Mussel بلح البحر






يستطيع هذا الكائن البحرى حمل وزن بمقدار وزنه مرتين اى ضعف وزنه فالصدفة قوية جدا مقارنة بالجسم الصغير

8- Anaconda ثعبان الاناكوندا






تستطيع الاناكوندا عصر اى كائن فى نفس وزنها حتى الموت ووزنها يصل الى 249 كيلو جرام

7- Ox الثور






يستطيع الثور جر وحمل اى شىء وزنه مرة ونصف وزن الثور ووزنهم يصل الى 589 كيلو جرام

6-  Tiger النمر






النمر يستطيع حمل شىء بمقدار وزنه مرتين ويعبر به سور ارتفاعه عشرة اقدام ويصل وزنه الى 272 كيلو جرام

5- Eagle النسر






النسر هو اقوى طائر على وجه الارض فهو يستطيع حمل اى شىء بمقدار وزنه اربع مرات

4- Gorilla الغوريلا






الغوريلا تقدر تشيل اى شىء بمقدار وزنها 10 مرات ووزنها يصل الى 204 كيلو جرام وبالتالى تستطيع حمل 30 انسان بالغ

3- Leafcutter Ant النمل قاطع الاوراق






يقدر النوع ده من النمل انه يرفع اى شىء بمقدار 50 مرة قدر وزنه تخيل انسان شايل مقطورة فوق يديه

2- Elephant الفيل






وزن الفيل يصل الى 5443 كيلو جرام ويقدر يرفع 9071 كيلو جرام الفيل يقدر يشيل 130 انسان بالغ


المفاجاة


1- Rhinoceros Beetle خنفس رينكورس






ده بيسموه هركليز لان هو فعلا هركليز هو اصلا اقوى حشرة على وجه الارض ومش بس كدا كمان اقوى كائن حى على وجه الارض مقارنة بوزن الجسم تخيل انه يستطيع رفع اى شىء بمقدار وزنه 850 مرة عايزك تتخيل ان قوته موجودة فى الانسان وبالتالى يستطيع الانسان رفع 850 انسان والسير بهم فعلا انا دلوقتى عرفت يوضع سره فى اضعف خلقه
اى انه يقدر مثلا يشيل 850 خنفس ويمشى بيهم​*


----------



## marcelino (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ثانكس ليك على المعلومات والصور

حلوة جدا​


----------



## nonogirl89 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جميييييل فعلا
ومكتوب بطريقة بسيطة وحلوة
وأنا بضم صوتى ليوضع سره فى أقصر خلقه.... احم احم قصدى اصغر خلقه




بحب الفيل كتييييييييييير
شكرا على الموضوع اللطيف جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
راااائع

سلام المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو خالص
أشكرك
ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2010)

_*حلوين  وبالذات الاخيرة  يسوع يبركك*_​


----------



## toty sefo (5 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات جميله فعلا وحاجات اغرب ربنا يعوض محبتك​


----------

